# Plant ID Help!



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Trying to ID this plant from Aquariums West, 
it was labelled as Limnophila something, can anyone help out?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure..whatever it is, it looks like a fast grower. I want some..LOL

You didn't text me last week


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

sorry bien will text you soon!!


its medium.to fast grower
another forum said its limnophilia sp wavy

ill get you some of this plant 

Ray


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've had Limnophila Aromatica Sp. Wavy. It's not likely that plant. Leaves are broader, more like a Ludwigia repens. With little barbs at the end like standard L. Aromatica. Barbs is the sure sign though - check for that.










Not likely emerged state either, it looks like this:









My guess is Ludwigia Inclinata 'Green'. Leaves are about 2" long? Half inch wide? Fairly delicate? Here's a pic next to its 'red' variant.
Also, I think Aquariums West have brought in this plant in the past.










Did you ask the guys at hydra?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

wow does look very like your ludwigia inclanita var green photo you've posted


it's submerged state, it's been in my tank for a while now and has grown about 6" in 3 weeks.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha. Then it grows slowly compared to the red variety. A few other people will agree with me that Inclinata Red can grow 6" in about 3 days. They are both beautiful plants but I couldn't keep the red due to how quickly it grew.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It does grow slow then, Ray (compared to 'red'). My inclinata 'red' would triple in size in a week. It's the fastest growing plant I have EVER kept!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

doh sorry Stuart you're another person I need to contact shortly about plants 

yeah the green is very slow


I find most ludwigia species grows quite fast 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

